# Will I ever get there ?



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just unpacked my mazzer from coffeechap looks great and has a faint smell of coffee in my kitchen now YUM ! I keep looking at the Broken X1 sitting up the corner , there's a bag of beans my friend got me with his last order from HD . New set of shot glasses sitting there too, I have just fixed another friends Lapavoni,so that's sitting there too ready to be shipped off , Watching everything on Ebay and seeing machines either too far way or getting pipped at the last minute. Looking on BB everyday to see there is now a new rocket machine to put in the mix of their super lovely shiny machines. watching you tube Videos about the L1 , dossing ,latte art grinders and all the stuff you guys have Probably seen, I guess I am sitting on the edge, a simple solution I can here you all shout is get a classic LOL (Or should I wait?) really want something with an E61,just to see what all the fuss is about and so I can play home barista for my family and Friends .

So whilst you all trying to pull god shots and practicing latte art this weekend and posting your thoughts? Spare a little thought for me machine less and getting my hits from Tea .

I wonder if what infusion equipment they have in Tescos


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't even got an espresso machine yet - about 99% committed to getting an LI, just having some lessons with Mr Boots next week to help me decide what to include in the order... so I won't be pulling any shots this weekend! Hopefully I will by the end of the month...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope you get your machine sorted soon - must be really frustrating now you've got a pukka grinder.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

What about using one of the other "easier" brewing methods for now? French press, v60, aeropress, e.t.c It was the way I decided to get into this and see if I can smell and taste the difference but also to have alternatives for nice "long" coffees. I am with you though, if I ever go to espresso I would probably go for an HX or Dual Boiler machine instead of classic or silvia.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Got great deals on Fracino machines for the next week but prices going up 1st of April - if there are any machines in particular (not just Fracino) you are after, let me know and I'll give you forum rates on whatever I can get for you









Andy


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

charris said:


> What about using one of the other "easier" brewing methods for now? French press, v60, aeropress, e.t.c It was the way I decided to get into this and see if I can smell and taste the difference but also to have alternatives for nice "long" coffees. I am with you though, if I ever go to espresso I would probably go for an HX or Dual Boiler machine instead of classic or silvia.


going to to give one of them a go just got to decide which one, i was thinking something on the line of chemex


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Got great deals on Fracino machines for the next week but prices going up 1st of April - if there are any machines in particular (not just Fracino) you are after, let me know and I'll give you forum rates on whatever I can get for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks andy I think I am looking for something with a full E61 , someone else had a rocket ex demo on here but I think they were asking to much as the newer version with PID has just come out. And it wasn't much more. I guess I am trying to find a bargain which just doesn't exist . Had a look at your site couldn't see a price .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tescos do Chemex? ;-)

Big French press (1l to 1.5l), coarse end of espresso grind, 55g/l, water in first 30s off boil, add coffee, fold in until all wet, plunger just below surface, leave for fifty minutes, pour off 1st 1/4 cup discard. Decant through mesh held in place above brew. Glug rest.

If you buy the Chemex...as above but add "....pour French press contents into preheated Chemex." ;-)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Tesco do chemex ?

Got my hopes up then, be good if they did as now got to go there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Tesco do chemex ?
> 
> Got my hopes up then, be good if they did as now got to go there.


Yes, did a double take too. You never know though - haven't Tescos acquired Harris and Hoole?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> Thanks andy I think I am looking for something with a full E61 , someone else had a rocket ex demo on here but I think they were asking to much as the newer version with PID has just come out. And it wasn't much more. I guess I am trying to find a bargain which just doesn't exist . Had a look at your site couldn't see a price .


What about a Brewtus? Can do one with PID for £1050 delivered. What's your budget? I'll see what I can come up with....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Chemex is great, I still use mine to produce longer coffees almost every day. Really easy to use, just make sure you are consistent. Check out Has Bean brew guide if you need inspiration.

Go for it! (dont forget the filter papers )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes, did a double take too. You never know though - haven't Tescos acquired Harris and Hoole?


Harris and Hoole is a joint venture between Tesco and Taylor St Baristas.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

At least you have a grinder. All of my coffee equipment has been on a boat since February 4th and won't arrive into Melbourne until April 4th. And I can't justify spending any more money on coffee gear in the meantime. So your not the worst off... Although at least I have an e61 on it's way to me!

Edit: and every brand of tea I have tried so far is insipid and weak here!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Im sure Argos have started selling Aeropress's. A good grinder makes a massive difference to brewed coffee too.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Im sure Argos have started selling Aeropress's.


Good spot...they do indeed! They seem to be getting really popular now if the number of people using them at work is anything to go by


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave.wilton said:


> At least you have a grinder. All of my coffee equipment has been on a boat since February 4th and won't arrive into Melbourne until April 4th. And I can't justify spending any more money on coffee gear in the meantime. So your not the worst off... Although at least I have an e61 on it's way to me!
> 
> Edit: and every brand of tea I have tried so far is insipid and weak here!


Dave,

I can't remember the name of it but my parents usually buy an Aussie produced tea called Nerada which is available in both Coles and Woolworths and is the closest thing I've had there to a decent British tea bag, avoid the Liptons Black tea like the plague it's dreadful although their Russian Caravan version isn't too bad.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Dave,
> 
> I can't remember the name of it but my parents usually buy an Aussie produced tea called Nerada which is available in both Coles and Woolworths and is the closest thing I've had there to a decent British tea bag, avoid the Liptons Black tea like the plague it's dreadful although their Russian Caravan version isn't too bad.


Thanks Charlie I will check it out


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There are also some very odd brand names over there as well including one cheese you just wouldn't be able to sell anywhere else in the world under that name, you'll know which one I mean when you see it. Melbourne has an amazing multi cultural vibe and because of this an amazing food culture which you don't need to spend huge amounts on to get great food. You'll eventually get used to the way bacon is there and the steak's over there are brilliant, kangaroo is worth a try kind of a cross between beef and venison, and the Asian food on offer is amazing, it's just quite hard to find a decent take away Indian curry.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In response to the OP.

Get a Classic whilst saving for an E61 type machine.

You'll gain a better appreciation for these machines and Classics are easy to shift without losing much value at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As above , a well bought 2nd hand classic will not depreciate a lot and thy are relatively simple to move on when the time comes .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I think you're right , I might pull the trigger on getting the classic after the weekend. Even more tempting now as the jolly is sitting up the corner shouting 'FEED ME'


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Even Brand New (usually box returns) on Amazon are only £150 at present

If you sell after a year you'll probably get at least £120 back for it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahhh just been watching something on ebay for a week and then right when it was up got sidetracked by work AHHHHHHH.!!!!!!!

What will be, will be


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a classic in the for sale section

i could take the mods out if you like the classic on its own as a basic model would be £80 plus postage

Paul


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

carper2k said:


> I have a classic in the for sale section
> 
> i could take the mods out if you like the classic on its own as a basic model would be £80 plus postage
> 
> Paul


 Hang on ill have look


----------

